# Chipseal in Hopewell Township NJ



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Did a 44 mile loop yesterday that at one point took me through Lambertville then heading SSE on Goat Hill Road to Pleasant Valley Rd./Harborton heading pretty much east/ENE. Did the same route last year and it was beautiful, some great downhills. Well, yesterday under bright sunny skies these same roads (about a 7 mile stretch ending at Marshalls Corner Rd) the surface ranged from annoying to downright treacherous and literally painful with a chipseal job that is deteriorating, creating ruts and scree. Not much better than a road that has been scraped for repaving. What a shame. Hugely detracted from an otherwise great ride. Avoid if you can.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, if they can ride on cobble in Paris-Roubaix, we can put up with a little chip seal.

:d


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*not just the ride*



RJP Diver said:


> Hey, if they can ride on cobble in Paris-Roubaix, we can put up with a little chip seal.
> 
> :d


I did a ride in that area right after they chip sealed it and the tar/crud they pour on the stones was all over me, me bike and my clothes. I happened to be wearing my rbr jersey and its left little brown tar marks on it that never came out


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

RJP Diver said:


> Hey, if they can ride on cobble in Paris-Roubaix, we can put up with a little chip seal.
> 
> :d


The Paris-Roubaix fantasy wears thin after awhile! 
Anyone living out that way want to contact the county highway dept. and let them know what cyclists think?


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

I hate to cast aspersions but I'm thinking the county highway dept's personnel would give less than a rat's whatever about how their work affects cyclists. Actually, some of them would probably be happy to know they're causing us problems.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Velominati › The Rules

Rule #5


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Rules are for followers. I'm an original. And I'd like to keep my original teeth, collarbones, kneecaps, etc.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

You never rode on a rail-trail on a road bike?


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

*I too hate that chipseal stuff...*

though I can understand it as a cost saving method on the small roads. What I don't get is how Hunterdon County could use it on 579 (which I get on here and there). I think I've shaken a few fillings loose.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

See similar comments in http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ne...-sourland-mountain-area-few-hours-281828.html


----------



## since17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello NJ riders, I'm thinking about doing this route again tomorrow. Any recent reports on chipseal activities? I STILL am interested in keeping my teeth and bones intact. Thanks for any good intell.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I rode in the Sourlands area 2 weeks ago and that day crews were doing chipseal on several roads including Mountain Church, Van ****, Featherbed, and Stony Brook. I did not make it down to Lambertville to try out Goat Hill though.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

DaveG said:


> I rode in the Sourlands area 2 weeks ago and that day crews were doing chipseal on several roads including Mountain Church, Van ****, Featherbed, and Stony Brook. I did not make it down to Lambertville to try out Goat Hill though.


I believe these were the only ones slated for chipseal this season, but you may find more info from the highway dpt of the surrounding towns (Lambertville, Hopewell, etc.)


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Adding to the road info:

The middle portion of Hollow Rd., between Camp Meeting (Skillman Rd.) and Grandview will be closed for some type of road work starting Sept. 3.
The eastern, unpaved portion of Rocktown Rd., has a lot of loose gravel filling potholes, and a couple hundred feet of continuous deep, loose gravel at one point.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, they've finished the middle section of Hollow and it's still crap. Also, just before you get to the re-done section coming down hill, there is a tank trap of soft gravel.

I found some other roads in the Sourlands recently graveled that aren't too bad, but nothing I'd ride again for a few weeks. The are also on the front side - Province Line and Hopewell-Amwell Rds.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Terex said:


> Well, they've finished the middle section of Hollow and it's still crap. Also, just before you get to the re-done section coming down hill, there is a tank trap of soft gravel.
> 
> I found some other roads in the Sourlands recently graveled that aren't too bad, but nothing I'd ride again for a few weeks. The are also on the front side - Province Line and Hopewell-Amwell Rds.


Yup - went up Hollow from Grandview today instead of from Camp Meeting in an attempt to avoid most of that mess.


----------

